# Ralph Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5 in D major Mockup



## victorkws (Oct 1, 2018)

I love doing mockups for studying purposes. I thought it would be interesting to see how these masterpieces would look like in piano roll. Here's Vaughan Williams' Symphony No. 5 in D Major, 3rd Movement, "Romanza". It has the most achingly beautiful harmonies and longing melodies, probably one of the most affecting symphonic compositions I have ever heard.

I think it was Copland who said, _"Listening to the Fifth Symphony of Ralph Vaughan Williams is like staring at a cow for 45 minutes."_. 

Click below for cow staring 



Download the MIDI here https://gum.co/vXDxq 

Sample Library 
Woodwinds: Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds, Vienna Symphonic Library 
Brass: Spitfire Symphonic Brass, CineBrass 
Percussion: Spitfire Percussion 
Strings: Spitfire Symphonic Strings, Spitfire Chamber Strings, Cinematic Studio Solo Strings


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 1, 2018)

Interesting.With ghostly shades of No.7 Antarctica.


----------



## Luke W (Oct 1, 2018)

I really like the video layout. Well done all around!


----------



## victorkws (Oct 1, 2018)

Luke W said:


> I really like the video layout. Well done all around!


Thank you!


----------



## dedindi (Oct 1, 2018)

i'm a big fan of Vaughan Williams.
well done, thanks!


----------



## victorkws (Oct 2, 2018)

dedindi said:


> i'm a big fan of Vaughan Williams.
> well done, thanks!


Thank you! I discovered his music not too long ago and have been in love ever since.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Oct 3, 2018)

Boy that music turns me into a gibbering emotional wreck every time I hear it, probably one of the most beautiful symphonic utterances from an Englishman - Copland was quite simply wrong imv (I'd heard a similar quote about VW's 3rd, The 'Pastoral', that too is very moving). The whole of the 5th symphony is beautifully crafted and inventive and I am pleased to say Victor that that was a very convincing rendition, one of the best I've heard, very sensitive to the notes and phrasing and as a result, very musical. I shall now go and listen to the Passacaglia. Are you going to try the Scherzo....


----------



## victorkws (Oct 8, 2018)

mikeh-375 said:


> Boy that music turns me into a gibbering emotional wreck every time I hear it, probably one of the most beautiful symphonic utterances from an Englishman - Copland was quite simply wrong imv (I'd heard a similar quote about VW's 3rd, The 'Pastoral', that too is very moving). The whole of the 5th symphony is beautifully crafted and inventive and I am pleased to say Victor that that was a very convincing rendition, one of the best I've heard, very sensitive to the notes and phrasing and as a result, very musical. I shall now go and listen to the Passacaglia. Are you going to try the Scherzo....


Thank you for the kind words! MAYBE Scherzo if I could make those strings runs sound good.


----------



## Ifness (Oct 11, 2018)

Excellent work! Beautifully done. Thanks for sharing this. Vaughan Williams is one of my favorite 20th century composers.


----------



## bcarwell (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks for sharing Victor ! Very inspiring and I’ve got to listen more to RVW now. I have cows (mini Herefords) and will try staring at them tomorrow morning.

BTW, I did not see any MIDI at the hotline you provided. Am I missing something ?

Bob


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice work. I love hearing a well-executed midi-performance of a classical masterpiece.


----------



## victorkws (Oct 12, 2018)

bcarwell said:


> Thanks for sharing Victor ! Very inspiring and I’ve got to listen more to RVW now. I have cows (mini Herefords) and will try staring at them tomorrow morning.
> 
> BTW, I did not see any MIDI at the hotline you provided. Am I missing something ?
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob! You have a cow?? That's amazing. :emoji_astonished:

Just put $0 in the price column and download. https://gum.co/vXDxq


----------

